
WHO official predicts swine flu ‘explosion’ - transburgh
http://cnnwire.blogs.cnn.com/2009/08/21/who-official-predicts-swine-flu-explosion/
======
jacquesm
You'd wonder if they bought Roche shares at the rate with which they keep
pushing this.

According to this article: (in dutch, sorry)

[http://www.ntvg.nl/content/geen-bewijs-voor-minder-
griepcomp...](http://www.ntvg.nl/content/geen-bewijs-voor-minder-
griepcomplicaties-door-oseltamivir)

There is hardly any evidence that that stuff is even effective.

